# video of my beagle on a rabbit



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

i thought i might take the camera out to catch my dog in action. enjoy.
[ame="http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f138/mncznsk/?action=view&current=1052012200.mp4"]tilly is a beast video by mncznsk - Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## pp185xlt (Feb 21, 2008)

Is it just me or is there not a video?


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

you have to click the title on the little screen that pops up


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I saw the rabbit then I thought where is tilly? My dog hunts like that to. I'd rather have him hot on that rabbits tail. Is this normal?


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

That leads fine if you hit the right spot were you think that rabbits gunna circle. A little faster couldnt hurt though.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

when hunting, i always like to have people in front of the dog about 50-60 yards. (thats the usual distance the rabbit will run before it circles) this way the dog doesnt have to be right on the rabbit at all times. but to answer your question.... i would much rather have my dog stay on the scent and smell the rabbit compared to her picking her head up and looking for it and chasing it. although i have never had that problem with her for the 4 years i have had her.


----------



## scottmi (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice video. Looks like shes doin a nice job.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I tried to get a video of my dogs this weekend but every time they would bust a bunny..... straight into the unpicked corn is where they went. So the rabbit sighting was very fast.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

yea it is pretty tricky
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

She looks like a nice little hound!


----------

